# A shikamaru and Temari story



## Temari#1 Fan (Feb 2, 2008)

this story takes place after the time change...and this is my first story so please coment the truth.If you don't like shikatema then I sudgest this might not be the best story for you!

Chapter 1:Temari returns
Shikamaru's walking down the streets of kohana(sorry if I spelled it wrong)when he heard someone call his name.He swiftly turned around to see temari running up to him blood running down her intire body.

He didn't dare ask her what happened afraid she might not like the question and hit him upside the head with her fan!He looked at her but she couldn't meet his gaze,she was drousy from the loss of blood.When she approched the boy her body went limp as she callaps to the ground.Just as shikamaru bent down gaara came rushing up.

Gaara shoved shikamaru away from his sister and forced her to get up."What were you thinking running away form them...That makes you look like a coward and me for having to come after you".Temari stared at him but not agrily,she didn't have the streanth.Shikamaru tried to speak but gaara wouldn not alow such a newsence to talk to his older sister.

"You sould send her to a hospital imediatly"shikamaru sudgested.Gaara knew he was right but gave shikamaru an evil look,which made shikamaru jump before following gaara and temari.The whole way to the hospital not a word was said,and gaara liked it that way.

They reached the hospital moments later and ordered they get temari a room ASAP.Soon enough they showed the two boys just the room for temari.Gaara gently layed her down and then turning to shikamaru looking at him devilishly.
The boy had no idea why  gaara hated him so much right now but the topic didn't stay on his mind long.All he could think about was temari.

Shikamaru and the red haired boy stood in the waiting room.Shikamaru's hands were in his pocket but he was as figity as ever,as temari made clear to him all those years ago.They waited a good six and a half hours before a nurse came out."Is she ok"shikamaru asked before gaara even notticed the lady was there.The nurse said nothing.

"She should be fine at least if we can get the poisin out but that could take three days.We'll be lucky if she can hold out that long.No one with this posion has last over two days and who knows how long she may have had it before she arrived here"she said.The older boy crashed down in his chair his eyes looked like he had seen his own death.The other boy closed his eyes."serves her right".The nurse had left.Shikamaru's head looked shockingly at gaara before he stood up and grabbed him by the collor."How can you say that she's your sister".Gaara took his hand and pushed shikamaru's hand off of him and forcingly threw him to the wall.

Shikamaru simply took his leave to his house still in shock about what the nurse said.His dad wasn't home but his mom was."shikamaru whats wrong"his mother asked.He looked at her,a look of depresion on his face.The boy ran to his room and SLAMED the door starteling his little sister,hena,.Not another word was spoken that night.


The next day shikamaru went to visit the hospital."Are you here to see temari"one of the nurses asked.He nodded.She led him into the room where temari was.The girl was now awake and looking at the boy."sh-sh-shikamaru"she studdered waving him over.He leaned over.She whispered something in the boys ear."If you want to know what my brother was talking about yesterday then i'll tell you when I get out of the hospital"she told him. He was still scared that she wouldn't make that long and it showed on his face.She looked at him like,'you're crazy if you think i'd die so easily'.

All that day there was no sighn of gaara,they suspected that he went home after that night.Temari tried to smile but when she did she almost fainted.Shikamaru sat his hand on hers hoping it would help.It did.Temari didn't know what it was but something inside her tickeled when he touched her.What was happening to her?

MEANWHILE,
Gaara returned to his vilage."Kazekaga where is the girl temari"one of the jounin asked.He didn't answere just went to his office.Soon kankuro came in."Where is she.where's temari"he asked sounding worried.Gaara looked up."She's at the kohana hospial,she was foolish and got herself cut up"gaara replied.Kankuro's eyes widened.He knew he had to go see his sister even though he knew gaara would not agree.Just because gaara was the kazekaga didn't mean he could stop him,after all he's been kankuro's little brother longer.

All that day shikamaru didn't leave temari's side and temari didn't go back to sleep.His hand was still wraped in hers as she smiled.She had to hold back a temtation that she had luckily she fell asleep before it overwelmed her.

That night temari dempt in the hospital bed with shikamaru beside her.She dremt that she was trapped in a dark tunnel nowhere to go and a huge beast was coming at her.Her face covered in fear as it drew closer and closer,she could feel it's breath....

Shikamaru began to worry as the girl shifted in her sleep yelling,'no stop leave me alone help'.He knew he had to do something to calm her down.First he felt her forhead it wasn't hot but she was swetting.He rubbed up and down her arm and gently speaking."It's ok temari,your save,it's me shikamaru"he repeated every word until she slowly stopped squirming and silently voiced,'thank you shikamaru' and drifted back to sleep.

Shikamaru kissed her forehead and watched the girl sleep until he himself fell into a deep slumber right beside her.


             Sorry if the first chapter is well short.The others I will try to make longer It's just I only han an hour to do this one!


----------



## kira_gurl_luvs_blood (Feb 2, 2008)

cool story... yeah my story has shikamaru in it too. U should read it sometime. I am adding more chapters. I finished it though


----------



## Temari#1 Fan (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks.I'm working on chapter two.Oh and I read your story,nice job.


----------



## Temari#1 Fan (Feb 4, 2008)

Well if anyone wants to read.Here's chapter two!

Chapter Two:The Unexpected Visiter
After being in the hospital for three days temari was starting to really get anoyed.They kept saying she's not ready to leave."what do they know"She said closing her eyes.Silence feels the room,nothing but moniters beeping.Soon she heard a small sound.Very low but it was music.She could make out only the first couple of words:
I'm tuggen at my hair,i'm pullen at my clothes.i'm tring to keep my cool I know it shows.

She knew that song,but listning to it only made her drousy.Soon she could barely see a thing as the music went on.Suddenly everything became silent and dark.Nothing could be heard for the girl.She wasn't sure of anything at this point.

Sakura walked the streets of kohana unaware of who she would bump into."Ow konkuro what are you doing here"She asked dazed up.For a moment he didn't speak."Where's Temari"he asked.Sakura wasn't sure what to say.She looked as kindly tords him as she could,but that subject was hard to talk about."Well,we have volnteered ninja out right now looking for her but as far as I'm concerned she vanished"sakura explained to him.

He looked at her.What did she mean his sister just decided to go out and make them worry."No,we believed she's been kidnapped or in her case being held hostage"she told him.Wait had he said that out loud.Konkuro asked which ninja were out looking for her.She told him that there were only six,Hinata,shikamaru,neji,Ino,kiba,and tenten.

Though she said that he shouldn't worry,he worried.His sister held for captive?If so why? Theses questions filled his thoughts leaving him unable to think clearly.

Soon Temari awoke to a low sound.It was her,or her stomach at least.She wasn't one to plead for food so she would just wait till later.Temari opened her eyes to see where she was."Ok where am I"she asked talking to no one inparticular.Someone tugged on her as she sat up."Hey looks like she's awake"a boy on the otherside of,what looks like a prison cell,said.The girl looked over."Who are you"she asked.The boy shook his head."I'm derek"he introed.Everyone else gave out there names and explained the situation.Temari nodded and listened.

MEANWHILE,
the search continued.Not a sign of temari anywhere."Hey shikamaru found anything yet"ino asked.He shook his head.His search was going to be just a long as it's ever been.
"Wemen are so troublesome"he said under his breath hopping ino wouldn'y hear.But she did.She took her fist and smacked him upside the head.

I'll have to post the rest later.I have to study for a test right now.So i'll finnish it later.bye.


----------



## Temari#1 Fan (Feb 9, 2008)

Ok if anyones reading I finally got to finnish chapter two.so here.

Chapter Two:The Unexpected Visitor(part two)
Shikamaru rubbed his head.It's not like he was trying to be rude it's just he thinks wemen are a pain.(I would take that as an insult).He and his team continued looking for the suna girl."shikamaru,everyone, I see a small abondon hut mabey one of us should check it out"hinata said looking at shikamaru.He nodded and went down tords the rusted hut.


The others kept moving knowing that it would be a good idea to keep looking just in case.Then Akamaru becan barking."what is it boy"kiba asked his dog.Just as they began to move again something stopped right in front of them."Who are you"neji asked.It was exactly was akamaru was barking about.a women about 6'feet tall stood in their way.She had on a bright purple cloak.On it's cover were the initials T.L.She also wore an orange blouse benieth it and green shorts."Welcome"the women said."Who are you and what do you want"ino tried to get some answers."I'm Tara Laser,and my bisness is to keep you form going any farther"she answered.


Shikamaru slid into the amandon hut looking for clues of someone being there.It was true,it was abandoned but someone had recently been here.He could tell.soon he came across a small cell room,the door was open.He looked throught the cell makeing perfectly sure he didn't miss anything.A smile crossed his face at something he found.A small note was written on the side of the cell.It read "We are being held captive here by people that call themselfs 'the ten Lasers'.In a moment we are going to be moved to a place west of here.Thats all we know,If anyone is reading this please help us-temari of the sand.

He was glad to have finnaly found a clue to where temari might be and it seems others have been taken captive.shikamaru didn't wast anytime on getting out of there.With his speed he should be catching up to them any minute.Three feet away he saw the others and Tara.Ino pulled back a moment as shikamaru explained what he had found.The blond konichi nodded and told him to find a way around tara.When he tried it was to no avail.Tara simply made a solid copy of herself and sent shikamaru tumbling back onto the ground.


Temari's eyes widen.She felt something,what was it.Shikamaru,she thought,he's in trouble.What could she do.She was sitting in a dirty room wth that derek boy kicking the wall."Ok out of all the others i'm stuck with the only girl"derek shouted wanting to hurl.Temari walked over to him and slaped him.Her fan was to no use,the Ten Lasers stole it."Ow what was that for"he asked."Your a real jerk and if I had my fan right now I wouldn't hesitate to kill you"she answered forcing the boy to shut up for a moment.

He turned his head and began punching the wall again."This shit stinks.First,I'm kidnapped,then I'm poured into a room with a lunatic"he called.The girl looked down at him wanting so bad to beat the boy up for calling her a lunatic.But instead she sat peacefully on the ground beside him."Hey..uh temari right.does anyone know your gone.I dout your boyfriend does i mean if I were your boyfriend I wouldn't care"he said real snobby.She huffed at him."Get the facts first twirp.I don't have a boyfriend"she told him.

He laughed uncontrolably."Your kidding your like 18.I'm 16 and have a girlfirend"he said still laughing.She punched him diectly in the stomach.He moaned in pain.Not another word came from derek for a while.


Ino rushed to shikamaru and tried to help him up."Are you ok"she asked.He nodded and stood back up.There was no way even one of them would get away without defeating her first.Tara wasn't a long range fighter she liked to be right up in your face.That would work to shikamaru's advantage.Tara pulled out a large kunai and was about to make a move when she got into clear veiw of shikamaru he made a few hand signs."Shadow posetion jutsu"he said forcing a shadow her way.She stopped dead in her tracks.He forced her to take her own kunai and stick it strait through the center of her chest.

Tara cried out for a minute but then pulled the kuni out and through it at shikamaru. What.How did she break the shadow possetion justsu.Shikamaru thought this to hemself.He was unable to move,noticing this Tenten jumped infront of him and blocked the attck not having time to counter.she tranced to the ground.Neji went to help her up.Knowing that he had to make this fast shikamaru jumped up and landed beside hinata."look I need you to make a destraction so I can get past her got it"he asked.She nodded and they dicust the plan.(just a note it might not be a very good plan but i'm not good at this).

Hinata smiled and they were readyto begin.First shikamaru jumped over to another tree in search of a way through.He used his shadow posetion jutsu again but to no avail.So Tara came head on tords shikamaru pinning him to the ground.The women smiled as she held another kunai to his neck."Amy last words"she asked."Just one,Gotcha"he said tumbling away form her.Still stunned,she hadn't moved and hinata slamed into her.Tara crashed to the ground.They hadn't defeated her but they got her down long enough for shikamaru to escape.


Meanwhile,
It had gottan pretty late and temari layed on the cold ground of what she had figured out was a basement.Derek walked around,he was just as figity as shikamaru,just as whiny to."Ugg.I'm gettin sick of this place it's so anoying.Do they know how cold it is down here.Why am I here anyway.Let me out"he whined.Temari gigled.Derek scrached his short blond hair."what's so funny"he asked.She continued laughing for a minute."It's just you remind me alot of my friend shikamaru"she answered once she calmed down.He smiled."I thought you didn't have a boyfriend"he asked.

She staredc at him for a moment."I don't he's my friend"Temari answered.He huffed."Yeah right i've tried it.It never works out"he said.Temari got up and walked to him.Then she pushed him."What was that for"he asked she didn't answer.He looked angrily at the konichi."Be quiet i'm going to try and get some rest"she told him.Temari walked over to a small corner.She curled her legs up to her chest as she sat there.Her eyes closed."Please come find me shikamaru and don't die trying"she whispered.

Derek smiled and sat down beside her."Well I think he'll find ya,just please don't hit me again"derek said smiling at temari.She smiled back.They talked for a while until her thought transfered back to shikamaru.She knew he'd come find her.One way or another.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 10, 2008)

That is a really nice story! If i was a publisher i would be like 'Hey kid, you got potential, you're Hired!' But i'm not. Still, really nice!!!!!


----------



## NaroXSaku (Feb 10, 2008)

Cool Story!


----------



## Temari#1 Fan (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks I have another story called Never Miracle.I'm starting to think two things either people hate it or they can't get to it.Again Thanks for the coments.I should be getting chapter three up sometime today.


----------



## Temari#1 Fan (Feb 12, 2008)

ok I was a little late finnishing this chapter.Chapter three up!

Chapter Three: confessions
Well I'm going the right way,shikamaru thought as he jumped searchin for another house.He sighed.Shikamaru has been on this mission for five days now and he was gettin really mad.all of a sudden he heard footsteps behind him.Quickly he turned to face what was behind him.The boy jumped back uncontrolably."Relax it's just me"the voice said.When he saw the figure he calmed."Ino,how did you get past Tara"shikamaru asked."Easy I left exactly when you did"Ino replied.He rolled his eyes and they continued moving.


"Owww"Derek screamed.He banged the wall again and again.A startled Temari awoke to see this."What are you doing"she asked confussed.At first he didn't nottice.Her voice rung through his ear.Then he turned to look at her."Aw looks like the dateless girls up"derek teased.She sighed,not in the mood for jokes.Temari walked up to him to see what he was doing.Punching the wall again,she thought.This time she grabbed both of his hands and spun him around"Heeeey"he whined.She rolled her eyes."Stop punching the damn wall,what the hell will you acomplish"Temari ordered sounding angry for the first time.

Derek pulled his wrist away from temari's hands.Damn for a girl she's tought,derek thought.Now he had hand marks on him."Agressive much.Whats wrong"he asked calmly.She fell to the ground crying.He didn't really know what to do,she was crying.Moments later he walked over and put his hands on her shoulders.Derek searched his mind for any tips,he had none.Dang man for a genius your a total dumbass,he thought to himself.

Then one of The Ten Lasers came up to the door cell."Derek and Temari keep it down.We have pecific orders to keep you two in the same room so stop complaining"sam ordered.He stomped away leaving the two with a warning."That guys a total--"derek was cut off by temari's hand."He's a total hipacrit"temari finnished for him.How did she know I was going to say that,he imagined."Yeah I'll show him,he comes back here all kill him"derek threatened.Temari took he hand and shoved him to the floor.He landed with a loud THUD."Shut the hell up derek,leave him alone and we'll find another way out,dumbass"she scowled.


Still no luck was with shikamaru and Ino."Why'd you follow me"Shikamaru asked.Ino sighed and stared blankly at him for a moment."Well.I needed to ask you something and I didn't want to fight that women"Ino answered with the truth.Shikamaru gave a short laugh.She didn't retaleate but she didn't need to."shikamaru.Would you protect Temari with your life"Ino questioned.He was shocked and poth puzzled.

But he didn't have much of a chance to think."Ok here's a diffrent question.Lets say Temari,choji,you,and I are on a mission.Temari and I are in two sepret places and both need help.Would you stay and help me or go help temari and let choji help me"Ino asked another tough question.

Meanwhile,
Neji and Tenten start off the fight with Tara."Ok this shouldn't be too hard"Neji Insulted Tara's strenth.Tara's eyes slimed as she stared hard at the remaining shinobi.There's no point in bringing her into this they're not worth it,tara thought looking at each of the remaining four ninja."Tenten,kiba,neji,and hinata who shall die first.How about you.Tenten is it not"Tara chalenged.Negi began to step forward.A hand was put in fornt of him signaling him to stop.

It was Tenten."She chalanged me and I exept"tenten said strait to Tara.Then a smile crossed the women's face."You have to make your friends promise that they will not enterfier.If they do you will alow me to kill you"Tara offered.Everyone seemed nervouse about what tenten might say.She seemed to be giving it some thought.All of a sudden she nodded and the others promised."Are we really going to keep our promise"kiba asked.Neji nodded."We must.Honor is the most important thing to a shinobi and Tenten has to fight this out in honor,that is what is at stake"neji explained to kiba.

Tenten prepaired to fight.For a moment nothing was said or done.Suddenly Tara burst into attack.Her blade came close to cetching Tenten luckily she dodged it.She jumped back dodging tara's first move."Looks like your first move failed,ahhh"Tenten cried out.Tara's shocked face turned into a devilouse grin."don't think you little twirps are enough to defeat me"tara clamed.Aparently Tara's first move was a diversion.Her kunai had a string attached and another larger kunai would be going at tenten from the back while she aimed for the front.


Tenten fell to the ground in unbareble pain.Her back had a rather large cut shtait in the middle,in the shape of a star.Hinata couldn't dare watch tenten get hurt like that and ran to her.Neji tried to stop her but it was no use.So they both went to her.The boy picked Tenten up and brought her back to where he was standing before."Ok next will be weak little hinata"tara called anxiouse to move along.


Shikamaru had stopped dead in his tracks."I-How do I answer that"he asked her.She shook her head."The honest truth.I'm not judging you I just want to know if you would save temari or send choji to do it"Ino gave him the best explanation she could.He stared hard at the ground for a while thinking about what to say.Ino said that she just wanted the truth,but how could he answer her if he didn't know himself.His hands clenched into fists.Shikamaru forced himself to think about it and answer.

He looked up.Finally he had made a decision."Not to be rude to you but I would probably go save temari myself...After all she trusts me now and we can almost predict the others thoughts"he answered truthfully.Ino nodded in agreement.And decided it was time to move on!


With Temari and Derek,
The boy got up whiping the blood that had apeared from his face."Look your upset,and need to calm down.Your little boyfriend will come and get you so chill.I would't save your ass though"Derek was deturmened to make her stop ounchin him.Her face began to look calm again."Where's your girlfriend,why hasn't she saved you yet"Temari asked calmly.
He stared at her.Why would she ask that sort of question."Because she can't look for me the cops will.She's not a ninja she hates ninja's.She doesn't know I am one"derek answered also keeping his cool.Both of the two slid to the ground and stared at eachother.He had just told her a big secret.

"Well if your able to open up to me i'll do the same.I've been jelouse of shikamaru a little because he beat me in the chuunin exams.As we got older we spent more time together because I had to come back all the time and...."she didn't finnish her snetence.Derek wasn't going to let that happen.He stood up and walked over to her.After that,he pulled her to her feet and looked her in the eyes."Finnish"he demanded.

She nodded."I began to get this strange feeling.I've been ignoring it until now.Now i'm questioning who I am,who I want to be,and Who I was"temari continued.The boy felt her pain.What she must be feeling.Shikamaru's her best friend and now somethings changing.He stood in front of her."Ok now punch me for being nosy"he ordered.She shook her head.

"Fine"he said.Derek grabbed temari's hand and pined her to the wall."Oww derek what are you doing stop"temari cried out in pain.The boy calmed and released her."Sorry sometimes i don't have control over my body.It's like my desires take control and push me out"he answered.Now it was her turn to talk."I know how ya feel.Like someone else is controling you,making you do what they want"temari comented having a certain someone in mind.There they sat,temari told derek all about shikamaru and he told her all about his girlfriend Melony.They realized they have more in comen then they think.


Hinata's eyes widend."W-why me"hinata asked.Tara didn't answer because they all knew why."Well miss if your going to fight my teamate then you hve to fight me.There's no way i'm gonna let you hurt my friend"kiba shouted.Tara laughed uncontrolably."Ok so I'll fight both of you".Little did she know it would be more like three against one.They got ready to fight and made their paths clear.It's them versus her no noe else."Now lets see who gets the final win..."kiba exlaimed eager to begin....


----------



## Dogma (Feb 13, 2008)

This needs work.


----------



## Temari#1 Fan (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah i know it needs work.anyway next chapter on.

Chapter four:the breakout
Derek sat on the cold ground again punching the wall.Looking over his shoulder he see's temari peacefully asleep.He sighed.They had been there a while and had learned some valuble things about eachother.But nothing that could help them get out of there.The ten lasers took temari's fan and he really didn't have any good technics.

Getting tierd he layed back rubbing his knuckles."Damn that hurts,well she did warn me"he voiced to himself.For some reason he began to wonder why he pined temari to the wall.After a while of thinking he shook his head.It really didn't matter,but he couldn't help but wonder.Why the hell did I do that,he asked silently.Knowing he wasn't going to get an answer he dicided to copy temari and go to sleep.

Meanwhile in the forrest,
Tara grinned."Ok,shall I start things off"she screached as she through a kunai their way.Both hinata and kiba jumped out of the way."Hu"hinata looked down.chakara!A chakara stream was attached to her leg.It pulled her,forcingly hurdling her tords the ground.Kiba notticed and quickly grabbed a hold of her.Unfortunetly,he hit the ground hard for hinata.On the upside she didn't get hurt,he thought.

The chakara thread had disapeared from her leg."Kiba"she choked out sitting beside him.Soon his eyes opened again."I'm ok.Let's show her what we can do hinata"kiba confirmned.He tood up beside her and they both got ready for an attack.

"Shikamaru wait up"Ino called after him.Frustraited was not in comparasin to how he felt right now,in fact it was an insult.Slowly he began to think about temari.Was she alright?How will he ever find her?Ino pulled on his shoulder,forcing him to stop."Shikamaru,don't worry temari will be fine and we'll find her before anything bad can happen"she reasured him.

Nothing was reasuring right now for him.His head was pounding as was his chest. Instantly notticing the worried look in shikamaru's eyes,Ino decided that it would be a good idea to change the subject."Uh...The festival,are you going shikamaru"Ino asked.They were moving again.Sighing he began to speak.

"No,it would be too troublesome"shikamari answered.Ino wasn't going to give up that easily.looking around at the tree's Ino had an idea."Well...what if Temari went with you"She asked another question.He blushed at the thought of it.Then,he shook it off."Why do you ask"he didn't answer but asked her a question.This didn't supprise her,in fact she expected him to ask."If you must know,temari is going with sakura,lee,hinata,kiba,choji and I.She'd be the only one without a date"Ino explained.

Again he sighed."mabey"he mumbled under his breath as they kept walking.Ino heard him and giggled at herself.If only she could make sure shikamaru went."Owww"she cried out as something came hurdaling tords her."What was that"she nearly screamed rubbing her head.It was none of their concern now so they just kept up with eachother.The girl could dtill see that shikamaru was uncontrolably thinking about temari.

Meanwhile,
Sam,of the ten laysers,approched the cell which held temari and derek.Both of them were asleep,temari curled up in the middle of the floor.Derek was lying across the floor,his feet against the wall and his arms under his head.Sam was one of the nicer ones of the ten which were Tara,Calister,Melony,Markus,Tai,Cody,Nelly,Xander,Kai,and sam."hey you too need to get the hell up and fast"sam whispered.In fact the real tenth lazer named sam had been killed,and the others hadn't found out.

So he decided to pretend to be sam.Temari opened her eyes to see derek beside her which also startled her.She tugged at him trying to get him to wake up,no luck.Next,she smiled knowing the one thing that would get him up."Get up dumbass"she said whiling punching him in the head.Shooting up he almost screamed."What the hell was that for you bitch"he asked.She really didn't care,she knew she was a bitch and was pround of it.

She pointed to the cell intrance.They both walked over to the gate and asked him what he wanted."I'm gettin ya'l out of here"he said calmly and lowly.Really they didn't ask any questions,if he was willing to help then what the hell.They found out that at the east-west end of the wall it had a weak spot and if derek could use his special technich then mabey it would brake the wall down.At first derek refused."no way.I don't have a special jutsu"he tried to convince them."What about you WHINY jutsu do you want out of here fo not"she asked.

He nodded and walked over to the center of the east-west wall."mountain crush jutsu"he claimed pushiung his hands in the wall."uh temari go over to the gate entrace and wait or you'll be crushed by the rocks"he ordered.She didn't hesitate to move.Just as the wall was about to calapse derek slid to the other side of the room.Sirins went off all throught the building.Sam ordered them to leave amidiatly and don't look back. So they did while grabbing temari's fan.Standing back in his posion his wished them luck.

Ino could see something a little ways a head.She sighed in disapaointment,it was only a lake.Even her hopes along with shikamaru's were beginning to die down.Then she bumped nito something,it was shikamaru."hey why did you-"he shushed her and told her to listen.Voices.Someone was coming."Hey wait up derek"the one of the voices called.Soon they came into view.Imedeiatly shikamaru recednised one of them.Temari,he thought,your alive!"Oh shut the hell up,ya little bitch"he called back.Then derek literaly bumped into Ino.

He rubbed his head.Now all four of them ahd stopped and were looking at eachother."uh,derek this is shikamaru and thats ino"temari nitroduced her friens.After eveyone got to know one another derek pulled temari aside."I think now would be good time to tell him"derek instructed.Temari nodded and walked back over to shikamaru."Uh...shikamaru.I-I,well...I"she couldn't seem to get it out.Then she began coughing.

He looked at her,she was shivering and it was below 0 degree's.Knowing how cold she was he pulled her into his arms.In the begging she was stunned,then she relaxed and rested her head on the boys chest.At the sight Ino smiled.Derek began to talk to ino for a moment before a loud crash came out."don't think you can get away that easily.Derek,temari your coming back with me this time"Cody of the ten lazers said.

Felling kinda embarased shikamaru let go of temari.Now they were all ready to fight.Cody came running tords temari with a large spear.Shocked as she was temari couldn't move.Shikamaru who was right behind her decided to pick her up and dodge the attak.When he sat her down he saw she was staring at him.He lowered his head to her ear and wispered."Even if you don't want be to temari....I will prtect you with my life"he claimed.Temari's eyes closed in pain.No,he wasn't quick enough.The edge of the blade had pearced her side.You could see the blood spot on her kimono.

He gently layed her down on the tree branch and looked her in the eyes."don't worry shikamaru.I'm fine,go help the other ok"she said her aquamarine eyes looking into his brown eyes.(I think their brown i'm not sure...)He had never seen her look so gently but he snapped strait out of it and carried her back to the others."Ino you watch her ok"shikamaru said.Ino nodded.Derek was standing there ready andy moment and shikamaru stood beside him."hey,whoever you are.Your gonna die fo even hurting my troublesome friend"shikamaru yelled tords cody.

Temari smiled.Before blacking out she said in a hushed tone,"I love you shikamaru Nara...."


----------



## Temari#1 Fan (Mar 1, 2008)

Sorry I haven't posted in a while,if anyone is still reading.I'm half-way through with chapter five,it's just i've been working on a new story i'm writing at home.But since it's a normal story I can't post it here or anywhere.Well as soon as I finnish this chapter i'll post it.But it might take a little bit longer considering my other stroy.Three days tops,promise!


----------



## Temari#1 Fan (Mar 14, 2008)

Ok my computer wiped out and I lost the fifth chapter but I remember the main parts so it might take a few more days,sorry i'll have it up soon.Please blame the computer not me,thank you.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 14, 2008)

it's ok.. and aaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!! they love each other!!
shika: shut up
*kissing sounds* you lov her! you LOVE HER!!
shika: gggrr....
tem: what's going on?
whoops! *pushes shikamaru into temari* i sliped!
*smoch*!
tam and shika: EEEEWWWWW!!! 
both think: _yea!!!!_


----------



## Temari#1 Fan (Mar 16, 2008)

Before I continue I want to know what you guys think of Derek?Should he be in more of it or should I put him out after the fight?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 16, 2008)

derek? more. then again he could come in after the fight... tell me your ideas for what you would do if you put him in now or after the fight.


----------



## Temari#1 Fan (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks I took Derek's charactor from my friend,they have the same name!The habbit of derek's charactor,hitting the wall,my friend does that a lot.I usually have to walk over ot him,make him stand up,push him against the wall,and tell him if he doesn't stop I'd kick his butt!

His reaction is really funny,he sticks his tounge out at me,his arms crossed infront of his chest.Then I flick him and he starts whinning.Though I know he just does that to get on my nerves.So if it wasn't for him there would be no derek in this story.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 18, 2008)

awww! so nice! your friend derek seems to be an inspiration to you. he hits the wall? that sounds a little odd. a symptom of being emo is running into the wall.


----------



## Temari#1 Fan (Mar 19, 2008)

Ha!yeah he's REALLY wierd but all the same,he's my best-friend.The only problem is he comes over so much he might as well just move in.So he's also really anoying.Oh yeah i'll try to get the next chapter posted really soon,I just have a little bit more to do and then it'll be posted.Yay.


----------



## Temari#1 Fan (May 1, 2008)

ok for anyone who cares......Next chapter will be posted next weekend!!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 1, 2008)

'YYESSSS!!! i will be awaiting it and i will celebrate! *gasp* AND I will call it squishy and shall be my squishy! come here squishy! come here bo de bady gadyga! OW bad squishy! BAD!!


----------

